# Kernel 3.14 and btrfs and X don't mix?

## sumerman

Hi. I upgraded to 3.14.1 from 3.13.5, which worked (and still works) perfectly. However, when I try to start up 3.14.1 it freezes at kdm, where the stopwatch (at kdm) just stays on. /boot is formatted with ext2, /usr is formatted with ext4, and /var, /var/tmp, /home, /opt, /tmp, /usr/portage, and /usr/portage/distfiles are formatted with btrfs. In experimenting with different kernel settings to try to solve this, I forgot to choose the setting for btrfs. When I rebooted, the computer booted into kdm! But of course I couldn't get into my home directory, but I could boot into X as root. When I activated btrfs, whether as a module or building it into the kernel, the freeze returned. As I said,  3.13.5 (and 3.13.3) load and operate without any problems. Is the combination of  3.14 and btrfs and X incompatible? Does anyone have any ideas? 

The obsessive me is eating up hours of time trying to figure this out! Thanks for any help or suggestions you can offer.

----------

## Hu

That sounds more like something in your home directory triggers a problem when running on 3.14.1 with X.  When you left out btrfs support, you lost your home directory, and with it, whatever caused the problem.  Can you create a blank user account, stored under /home, and use KDE successfully with that account on 3.14.1?

----------

## sumerman

Hi Hu. Thanks for responding. I made a new user and home directory but the same thing happened. The problem has to do with btrfs. The computer gets hung up on kdm and the stopwatch symbol before it even gets to the opening screen, so it doesn't even access the home folder before it freezes. And if I stop X, go to a terminal screen, log in as root, and then do a startx, the computer still gets hung up as it starts an X opening screen. If I don't load the btrfs module, I can start an X screen as root.

----------

## Hu

What does dmesg show after the stopwatch appears?

----------

## sumerman

Here is the dmesg output starting at stage [5]. Please let me know if you want me to give you the output from the beginning or if you want to see output from a successful boot with 3.13.5.

```
[    5.205519] systemd-udevd[3280]: starting version 212

[    5.693920] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    5.694107] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (REDWOOD 0x1002:0x68D8 0x1545:0x5670).

[    5.694121] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFDEC0000

[    5.694122] [drm] register mmio size: 131072

[    5.694409] ATOM BIOS: REDWOOD

[    5.694465] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[    5.694467] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF

[    5.694468] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[    5.694469] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    5.694527] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4088170 kiB

[    5.694530] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    5.694531] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    5.694535] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    5.694551] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    5.694553] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[    5.694565] [drm] Loading REDWOOD Microcode

[    5.694568] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    5.694602] == power state 0 ==

[    5.694603]    ui class: none

[    5.694604]    internal class: boot 

[    5.694605]    caps: video 

[    5.694606]    uvd    vclk: 0 dclk: 0

[    5.694607]       power level 0    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    5.694608]       power level 1    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    5.694609]       power level 2    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    5.694609]    status: c r b 

[    5.694611] == power state 1 ==

[    5.694611]    ui class: performance

[    5.694612]    internal class: none

[    5.694613]    caps: single_disp video 

[    5.694614]    uvd    vclk: 0 dclk: 0

[    5.694615]       power level 0    sclk: 60000 mclk: 90000 vddc: 900 vddci: 0

[    5.694616]       power level 1    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1000 vddci: 0

[    5.694617]       power level 2    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    5.694617]    status: 

[    5.694618] == power state 2 ==

[    5.694619]    ui class: none

[    5.694619]    internal class: uvd 

[    5.694620]    caps: video 

[    5.694621]    uvd    vclk: 54000 dclk: 40000

[    5.694622]       power level 0    sclk: 60000 mclk: 90000 vddc: 1000 vddci: 0

[    5.694623]       power level 1    sclk: 60000 mclk: 90000 vddc: 1000 vddci: 0

[    5.694624]       power level 2    sclk: 60000 mclk: 90000 vddc: 1000 vddci: 0

[    5.694624]    status: 

[    5.694625] == power state 3 ==

[    5.694625]    ui class: performance

[    5.694626]    internal class: none

[    5.694627]    caps: video 

[    5.694628]    uvd    vclk: 0 dclk: 0

[    5.694629]       power level 0    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    5.694629]       power level 1    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    5.694630]       power level 2    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    5.694631]    status: 

[    5.694632] == power state 4 ==

[    5.694632]    ui class: none

[    5.694633]    internal class: acpi 

[    5.694634]    caps: 

[    5.694634]    uvd    vclk: 0 dclk: 0

[    5.694635]       power level 0    sclk: 15700 mclk: 30000 vddc: 900 vddci: 0

[    5.694636]       power level 1    sclk: 15700 mclk: 30000 vddc: 900 vddci: 0

[    5.694637]       power level 2    sclk: 15700 mclk: 30000 vddc: 900 vddci: 0

[    5.694638]    status: 

[    5.716755] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[    5.716828] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[    5.718184] [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

[    5.734577] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

[    5.734669] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[    5.734672] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8802219a4c00

[    5.734674] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8802219a4c0c

[    5.735415] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c418 and cpu addr 0xffffc9001139c418

[    5.735417] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    5.735418] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    5.735438] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    5.735446] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    5.735466] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    5.751949] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    5.752006] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    5.807654] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    5.807665] r8169 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    5.807859] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    5.807990] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc900112b0000, 00:24:1d:83:c1:ba, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 43

[    5.807992] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 6128 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    5.949448] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    5.949455] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[    5.949787] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    5.949815] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    6.121461] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[    6.121649] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    6.121650] [drm] Connector 0:

[    6.121651] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

[    6.121651] [drm]   HPD5

[    6.121653] [drm]   DDC: 0x6470 0x6470 0x6474 0x6474 0x6478 0x6478 0x647c 0x647c

[    6.121653] [drm]   Encoders:

[    6.121654] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[    6.121655] [drm] Connector 1:

[    6.121656] [drm]   DVI-I-1

[    6.121656] [drm]   HPD1

[    6.121657] [drm]   DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c

[    6.121658] [drm]   Encoders:

[    6.121659] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[    6.121660] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    6.121660] [drm] Connector 2:

[    6.121661] [drm]   VGA-1

[    6.121662] [drm]   DDC: 0x6440 0x6440 0x6444 0x6444 0x6448 0x6448 0x644c 0x644c

[    6.121663] [drm]   Encoders:

[    6.121663] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[    6.121734] switching from power state:

[    6.121735]    ui class: none

[    6.121736]    internal class: boot 

[    6.121737]    caps: video 

[    6.121738]    uvd    vclk: 0 dclk: 0

[    6.121740]       power level 0    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    6.121741]       power level 1    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    6.121742]       power level 2    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    6.121742]    status: c b 

[    6.121743] switching to power state:

[    6.121744]    ui class: performance

[    6.121745]    internal class: none

[    6.121745]    caps: single_disp video 

[    6.121746]    uvd    vclk: 0 dclk: 0

[    6.121748]       power level 0    sclk: 60000 mclk: 90000 vddc: 900 vddci: 0

[    6.121749]       power level 1    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1000 vddci: 0

[    6.121749]       power level 2    sclk: 77500 mclk: 100000 vddc: 1100 vddci: 0

[    6.121750]    status: r 

[    6.169174] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD045E000

[    6.169176] [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

[    6.169177] [drm] size 9216000

[    6.169178] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    6.169179] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[    6.169232] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    6.182063] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x75

[    6.396828] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    6.396829] radeon 0000:01:00.0: registered panic notifier

[    6.396864] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.37.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    6.642837] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    9.610155] bio: create slab <bio-2> at 2

[    9.705097] BTRFS: device fsid 29120082-ccf1-47a6-bc7c-cc2ada329592 devid 1 transid 4521 /dev/dm-7

[    9.778616] BTRFS: device fsid ba6d874d-c3ab-43ba-b39e-544b63783d78 devid 1 transid 131155 /dev/dm-2

[    9.834113] BTRFS: device fsid 53a38677-d1db-4d01-a772-f56c7f41bf96 devid 1 transid 2171 /dev/dm-6

[    9.888935] BTRFS: device fsid 28fb9619-64bc-4ebe-aef3-ab188b515b16 devid 1 transid 3202 /dev/dm-1

[    9.902033] BTRFS: device fsid ca14d647-f1c2-4d57-8903-45dded45e8ef devid 1 transid 4688 /dev/dm-4

[   10.006624] BTRFS: device fsid 6654c981-2af1-404e-9fb1-83f8ab7f2b79 devid 1 transid 3006 /dev/dm-0

[   10.016912] BTRFS: device fsid 555f80b4-a12b-4f30-8a0e-617856b6148a devid 1 transid 42652 /dev/dm-5

[   10.031275] BTRFS: device fsid 9b37296c-a9a2-46f5-944f-46d412b4dc8e devid 1 transid 73309 /dev/dm-3

[   10.273386] EXT4-fs (md127): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   10.498156] Adding 1252432k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:1 extents:1 across:1252432k 

[   10.516141] Adding 1252432k swap on /dev/sde2.  Priority:1 extents:1 across:1252432k 

[   10.547301] BTRFS: device fsid 6654c981-2af1-404e-9fb1-83f8ab7f2b79 devid 1 transid 3006 /dev/mapper/bball-portage

[   10.654799] BTRFS: device fsid 28fb9619-64bc-4ebe-aef3-ab188b515b16 devid 1 transid 3202 /dev/mapper/bball-distfiles

[   10.776166] BTRFS: device fsid ba6d874d-c3ab-43ba-b39e-544b63783d78 devid 1 transid 131155 /dev/mapper/bball-home

[   10.941918] BTRFS: device fsid 53a38677-d1db-4d01-a772-f56c7f41bf96 devid 1 transid 2171 /dev/mapper/bball-opt

[   11.006918] BTRFS: device fsid 555f80b4-a12b-4f30-8a0e-617856b6148a devid 1 transid 42652 /dev/mapper/bball-tmp

[   11.051546] BTRFS: device fsid 9b37296c-a9a2-46f5-944f-46d412b4dc8e devid 1 transid 73309 /dev/mapper/bball-var

[   11.181138] BTRFS: device fsid ca14d647-f1c2-4d57-8903-45dded45e8ef devid 1 transid 4688 /dev/mapper/bball-vartmp

[   11.181556] BTRFS info (device dm-4): disk space caching is enabled

[   11.271658] BTRFS: device fsid 29120082-ccf1-47a6-bc7c-cc2ada329592 devid 1 transid 4521 /dev/mapper/bball-media

[   14.910377] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

[   14.910394] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

[   14.910402] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   15.683823] systemd-udevd (3302) used greatest stack depth: 3664 bytes left

[   16.629949] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link up

[   16.629956] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

```

[/code]

----------

## Hu

That looks fine.  Either your problem is not in the kernel or it produces no output.  Is there anything relevant in the X server log file?

----------

## sumerman

Hi Hu,

Here's the Xorg.0.log obtained by starting in X, it hangs, and I got to a console as root and copied the file. It looks OK to me. What do you think? Here it is:

[    14.416] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.1

Release Date: 2014-04-13

[    14.416] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    14.416] Build Operating System: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo-bball x86_64 Gentoo

[    14.416] Current Operating System: Linux Butterball 3.14.1-gentoo #2 SMP Sun Apr 27 10:32:49 EDT 2014 x86_64

[    14.416] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.14.1-gentoo root=UUID=e501e8b2-4c53-4584-838f-2df2c3348623 ro domdadm rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/md127 radeon.modeset=1 console=tty1 splash=silent,theme:livedvd-12.0 video=1920x1200 quiet radeon.pcie_gen2=1 radeon.dpm=1

[    14.417] Build Date: 22 April 2014  08:27:33AM

[    14.417]  

[    14.417] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    14.417] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    14.417] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    14.417] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr 28 22:57:55 2014

[    14.454] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    14.454] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    14.521] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    14.521] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    14.521] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    14.521] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    14.521] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

	Using the first device section listed.

[    14.521] (**) |   |-->Device "radeon"

[    14.521] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

	Using a default monitor configuration.

[    14.521] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    14.521] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    14.521] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    14.548] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    14.548] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.548] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    14.548] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.573] (==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    14.573] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    14.573] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    14.585] (II) Loader magic: 0x80bc60

[    14.585] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    14.585] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    14.585] 	X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[    14.585] 	X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[    14.585] 	X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    14.585] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    14.585] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68d8:1545:5670 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfdec0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension Present

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    14.598] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    14.598] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[    14.598] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    14.598] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    14.598] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[    14.611] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[    14.897] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.897] 	compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 0.6.0

[    14.897] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    14.897] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    14.897] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    14.906] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.906] 	compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    14.906] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0

[    14.906] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    14.906] Loading extension GLX

[    14.906] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    14.906] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    14.922] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.922] 	compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 7.3.0

[    14.922] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    14.922] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    14.922] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,

	ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

	ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

	ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

	SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,

	ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

	AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

	AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

	AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

	AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

	AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

	ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

	ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

	ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

	CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

	AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

	CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

	BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

	Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

	AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

	AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,

	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

	TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

	TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

	PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,

	OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN,

	HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,

	BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

	KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

	KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

	KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

	KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

	HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII,

	HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII

[    14.925] (++) using VT number 7

[    14.936] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    14.936] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

	"Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    14.936] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    14.936] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    14.936] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    14.936] (**) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling2D" "True"

[    14.936] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    14.936] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    14.936] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5670" (ChipID = 0x68d8)

[    14.936] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    14.936] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    14.936] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    14.936] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    14.936] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    14.936] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    14.968] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.968] 	compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 2.6.0

[    14.968] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    14.968] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[    14.968] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: enabled

[    14.968] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    14.968] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[    14.970] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[    15.001] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

[    15.015] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[    15.017] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: ACI  Model: 24d1  Serial#: 16843009

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2013  Week: 20

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 32

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.653 redY: 0.332   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.633

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.064   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  518 x 324 mm

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 61 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: VS24A

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Serial No: D5LMQS050937

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff000469d12401010101

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 	1417010380342078ea4ca5a7554da226

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 	105054230800818081409500a940b300

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 	d1c001010101283c80a070b023403020

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 	360006442100001a000000fd00323d1e

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 	5311000a202020202020000000fc0056

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 	533234410a20202020202020000000ff

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): 	0044354c4d51533035303933370a00db

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-0

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz eP)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  172.78  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync +vsync (67.1 kHz)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[    15.048] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    15.062] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[    15.062] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[    15.062] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected

[    15.062] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[    15.062] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    15.062] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 1920x1200

[    15.062] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    15.062] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :3fdee000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:3f6f6000

[    15.062] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    15.062] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    15.062] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    15.062] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    15.062] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    15.105] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.105] 	compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.105] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    15.105] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    15.105] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    15.105] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    15.105] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    15.105] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    15.105] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[    15.105] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r600

[    15.105] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 9600K

[    15.105] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 926661K

[    15.117] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled

[    15.117] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[    15.117] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    15.117] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    15.117] (II)         Solid

[    15.117] (II)         Copy

[    15.117] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    15.117] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    15.117] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    15.117] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[    15.117] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    15.117] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    15.117] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[    15.117] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[    15.117] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    15.117] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    15.126] (--) RandR disabled

[    15.709] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    15.709] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    15.709] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    15.709] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    15.709] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    15.709] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    15.709] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    15.709] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    15.709] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    15.710] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized r600

[    15.710] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    15.720] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 317

[    15.981] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    15.981] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    15.981] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    15.981] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    15.996] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.996] 	compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 2.8.2

[    15.996] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    15.996] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    15.996] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    15.996] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    15.996] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    15.996] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    15.996] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    15.996] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    15.996] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    15.996] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    15.996] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    15.996] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    15.996] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    16.017] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    16.017] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    16.017] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    16.017] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    16.017] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    16.017] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    16.017] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    16.017] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    16.017] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    16.017] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    16.017] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    16.017] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    16.017] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    16.017] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    16.017] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    16.017] (**) Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    16.017] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard'

[    16.017] (**) Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: always reports core events

[    16.017] (**) evdev: Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    16.017] (--) evdev: Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Vendor 0x738 Product 0x2026

[    16.017] (--) evdev: Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Found keys

[    16.017] (II) evdev: Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    16.017] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.0/0003:0738:2026.0001/input/input3/event2"

[    16.017] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id  :Cool: 

[    16.017] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    16.017] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    16.017] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    16.018] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[    16.018] (**) Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    16.018] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard'

[    16.018] (**) Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: always reports core events

[    16.018] (**) evdev: Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    16.018] (--) evdev: Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Vendor 0x738 Product 0x2026

[    16.018] (--) evdev: Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Found keys

[    16.018] (II) evdev: Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    16.018] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.1/0003:0738:2026.0002/input/input4/event3"

[    16.018] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Madcatz Mad Catz V.5 Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    16.018] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    16.018] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    16.018] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    16.018] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[    16.018] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    16.018] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse'

[    16.018] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    16.018] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    16.018] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc00e

[    16.018] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    16.018] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    16.018] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    16.018] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    16.018] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    16.018] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    16.018] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    16.018] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    16.018] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/0003:046D:C00E.0003/input/input5/event4"

[    16.018] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[    16.018] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    16.018] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    16.018] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    16.018] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    16.018] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    16.018] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    16.019] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    16.019] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    30.004] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

----------

## Hu

If you vt-switched without difficulty, then X is not hung.  Your client program(s) may not be making forward progress, but the X server is fine.  What happens if you vt-switch to an unused console, log in, and start an xterm pointing at the local X server?  Does the xterm render?  Can it be used normally?

----------

## ng-cat

kernels after 3.14 can't even boot if rootfs formatted as btrfs, so the problem clearly is not with the x or progs.

----------

## sumerman

To Hu, if I vt-switch to an unused console, kill X, and then startx, still no bananas. Also no bananas if I use xdm instead of kdm.

To ng-cat, my rootfs (/) is formatted as ext4. Only the partitions listed in my first posting are btrfs. I'm thinking of formatting /var and /var/tmp in another filesystem and see if that helps.

----------

## Hu

 *ng-cat wrote:*   

> kernels after 3.14 can't even boot if rootfs formatted as btrfs, so the problem clearly is not with the x or progs.

 Citation needed.

OP: I did not intend for you to kill X, nor for you to run xdm.  I just want to know if a simple X program can connect to the server and function when your stopwatch is hung.

----------

## sumerman

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What happens if you vt-switch to an unused console, log in, and start an xterm pointing at the local X server?  Does the xterm render?  Can it be used normally?

 

Hu, I understand your request up to "start an xterm pointing at the local X server". I don't know what you mean here. How do you start an xterm without X? How do you point the xterm to the local X server? I'll gladly do it but you'll have to explain how.

----------

## Hu

According to man xterm, xterm understands the command line option -display display.  It states This option specifies the X server to contact; see X().

----------

## sumerman

 *Hu wrote:*   

> According to man xterm, xterm understands the command line option -display display.  It states This option specifies the X server to contact; see X().

 

Thanks, Hu. Will try this late tonight when I'm back home.

----------

## sumerman

 *Hu wrote:*   

> According to man xterm, xterm understands the command line option -display display.  It states This option specifies the X server to contact; see X().

 

No luck. When I'm in X (using kernel 3.13.5), I get DISPLAY is :0. I get this value from a set command and see how DISPLAY is defined. When I boot in 3.14.1 I have no X active, and the set command does not define DISPLAY. If at the command line I vt-switch to an unused console when booting 3.13.5 (in which I have an active X), log in, and start an xterm with 

```
xterm -display :0
```

 nothing happens. I've tried the same command after vt-switching (with kdm hanging) when booting in 3.13.5, with the same result.

----------

## Hu

What do you mean "nothing happens"?  Does the xterm not appear?  Does the xterm appear but fail to start a shell?  Is some error message printed?

----------

## sumerman

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What do you mean "nothing happens"?  Does the xterm not appear?  Does the xterm appear but fail to start a shell?  Is some error message printed?

 

In either case, whether I can boot into X in a 3.13 kernel or whether I can't with a 3.14 kernel (I've also tried 3.14.2 this week), after I vt-switch and execute the command xterm -display :0 the cursor jumps to the next line and flashes. No action, no message, just a flashing cursor on an empty line. Nothing more. The command is apparently correct, because when I give it within a terminal within an active X I get an xterm. However, the DISPLAY variable is only active when I'm in X. When I vt-switch to another console, neither set nor env produces a DISPLAY variable.

----------

## Hu

So it is doing exactly what it is supposed to do.  Terminal emulators, such as xterm, display an X window.  If you are not looking at your X server, you cannot see any X windows, including those created by terminal emulators, such as xterm.  After xterm -display :0 starts, then without closing it, you should vt-switch to the X server that owns display 0 and look for the xterm window there.  It is legal and useful to be able to start an xterm from a non-X shell; the only requirement is that there be an acceptable X server for the xterm to render on.

----------

## sumerman

I found that using a /tmp directory, /var directory, and /var/tmp directory formatted in ext4 rather than btrfs enabled me to boot into X, but things would lock up after some usage. Seems that there is a problem with btrfs and raid 5 in 3.14. Those three directories I just listed were all lvm2 volumes formatted with btrfs on a raid 5 partition.

----------

## Maitreya

I use 3.14, X and BTRFS and have no such issues.

I do not think you should keep focusing on "it must be btrfs".

Also I let btrfs do the raid. btrfs on top of hardware raid is... odd?

----------

## ChojinDSL

Check the permissions of /tmp and /var/tmp

I converted one of my systems from ext4 to btrfs by formatting the partitions fresh, and copying my files over. X also would no longer start. Took me a while to realize it was because of some wrong permissions on /tmp.

----------

## sumerman

 *Maitreya wrote:*   

> I use 3.14, X and BTRFS and have no such issues.
> 
> I do not think you should keep focusing on "it must be btrfs".
> 
> Also I let btrfs do the raid. btrfs on top of hardware raid is... odd?

 

I changed to btrfs a year after setting up my computer so I didn't want the agita of converting mdraid (which is software raid, not hardware) to btrfs raid, especially since it was considered experimental at the time. And it worked perfectly until 3.14. If changing the formatting to ext4 from btrfs enabled me to boot into X without any other changes, btrfs is undeniably a factor if not the factor.

----------

## sumerman

Eureka! The new gentoo-sources-3.14.3 did the trick. Without changing any settings, I ran 

```
make oldconfig
```

 on the .config I used for 3.14.2 and voila! It works perfectly. At least so far. I'll get back in case it freezes, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen from its behavior so far.

----------

## sumerman

Oops. Not time for huzzahs yet. Yes, it booted into X, and yes, I was even able to emerge files. But when I ran revdep-rebuild, it got hung up at 2%. I tried it again, and it got stuck at 2% again. I rebooted into 3.13.5 and it ran revdep-rebuild without a hitch. I rebooted into 3.14.3, ran revdep-rebuild, and it got hung up, again at 2%. Maybe 3.13.4 will do the trick.

----------

## musv

Sorry for Hijacking your thread, but I have a similar problem. 

Root is on btrfs

Nvidia-drivers-337.19

Gentoo-Sources-3.14.4

Gentoo Sources 3.13. runs fine even with Nvidia-drivers-337.19. 

Upgrade to Kernel 3.14

Right after Grub, the two keyboard LEDs begin to blink. No message, no display, nothing. 

Found somewhere in the net the hint to add [i]rootfstype=btrfs[i]. 

My boot commandline looks now:

```
menuentry "Gentoo 3.14.4 - Systemd"        {

        set root=(hd0,2)

        linux /boot/bzImage-3144 root=/dev/sda3 ro video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1440x900-32@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 acpi_enforce_resources=lax snd-virtuoso.index=0 snd-hda-intel.index=1 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd intel_iommu=off rootfstype=btrfs

} 
```

intel_iommu=off is necessary sind 3.13. Activating that gives me some kernel debug messages and a hanging firefox. 

After rootfstype=btrfs

Now it's booting. But I don't get any display. No framebuffer, no X. Accessing the system via ssh is possible. Dmesg gives me:

```
[    2.903172] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

[    2.903178] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

[    2.903181] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

[    2.903183] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

[    2.903185] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

[    2.935486] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    3.353417] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)

[    3.353424] IP: [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.353432] PGD 5f8e0a067 PUD 5fb8da067 PMD 0

[    3.353436] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP

[    3.353439] Modules linked in: kvm_intel nvidia(PO) kvm

[    3.353446] CPU: 8 PID: 2144 Comm: sh Tainted: P           O 3.14.4-gentoo #2

[    3.353449] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Precision WorkStation T5500  /0CRH6C, BIOS A16 05/28/2013

[    3.353452] task: ffff8805fca82180 ti: ffff8805f8f82000 task.ti: ffff8805f8f82000

[    3.353454] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81119d37>]  [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.353459] RSP: 0018:ffff8805f8f83eb0  EFLAGS: 00010246

[    3.353461] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 0000000040000010

[    3.353463] RDX: 0000000000000010 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.353466] RBP: 0000000000000010 R08: 0000000000000001 R09: ffffea0018067000

[    3.353468] R10: 000000006cea26c7 R11: ffffffff810f2882 R12: ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.353470] R13: ffff8805f48a2ad0 R14: 0000000000000010 R15: ffff8805fffaf608

[    3.353473] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff880623d00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    3.353475] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[    3.353477] CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 0000000600078000 CR4: 00000000000007e0

[    3.353479] Stack:

[    3.353481]  0000000000000001 ffff8805f48a2ac0 ffff8805fffaf608 ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.353484]  0000000000000010 ffffffff810ee241 0000000000000000 ffff8805fca82180

[    3.353488]  ffff8805f49820c0 ffffffff819874f0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[    3.353491] Call Trace:

[    3.353498]  [<ffffffff810ee241>] ? __fput+0x6a/0x1b1

[    3.353503]  [<ffffffff810538a7>] ? task_work_run+0x73/0x87

[    3.353507]  [<ffffffff810022ee>] ? do_notify_resume+0x4e/0x5d

[    3.353513]  [<ffffffff81529a72>] ? int_signal+0x12/0x17

[    3.353515] Code: 00 01 58 5b 5d 41 5c 41 5d 41 5e 41 5f c3 41 56 48 85 f6 41 89 d6 41 55 41 54 49 89 fc 53 48 89 f3 41 50 75 04 48 8b 5f 08 31 c0 <f7> 03 00 40 00 00 74 75 48 89 df e8 df 45 fe ff 48 8b 78 30 49

[    3.353545] RIP  [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.353548]  RSP <ffff8805f8f83eb0>

[    3.353550] CR2: 0000000000000000

[    3.353552] ---[ end trace a1793e01458c8ed2 ]---

[    3.356313] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)

[    3.356316] IP: [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.356320] PGD 5f8e0a067 PUD 5fb8cd067 PMD 0

[    3.356322] Oops: 0000 [#2] SMP

[    3.356324] Modules linked in: kvm_intel nvidia(PO) kvm

[    3.356328] CPU: 8 PID: 2145 Comm: sh Tainted: P      D    O 3.14.4-gentoo #2

[    3.356329] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Precision WorkStation T5500  /0CRH6C, BIOS A16 05/28/2013

[    3.356331] task: ffff8805fca829e0 ti: ffff8805f8d3e000 task.ti: ffff8805f8d3e000

[    3.356332] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81119d37>]  [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.356335] RSP: 0018:ffff8805f8d3feb0  EFLAGS: 00010246

[    3.356336] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 0000000040000010

[    3.356338] RDX: 0000000000000010 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.356339] RBP: 0000000000000010 R08: 0000000000000001 R09: ffffea0018067000

[    3.356340] R10: 00000000e7456995 R11: ffffffff810f2882 R12: ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.356342] R13: ffff8805f48a2ad0 R14: 0000000000000010 R15: ffff8805fffaf608

[    3.356343] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff880623d00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    3.356345] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[    3.356346] CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 0000000600078000 CR4: 00000000000007e0

[    3.356347] Stack:

[    3.356348]  0000000000000001 ffff8805f48a2ac0 ffff8805fffaf608 ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.356350]  0000000000000010 ffffffff810ee241 0000000000000000 ffff8805fca829e0

[    3.356352]  ffff8805f49820c0 ffffffff819874f0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[    3.356354] Call Trace:

[    3.356357]  [<ffffffff810ee241>] ? __fput+0x6a/0x1b1

[    3.356360]  [<ffffffff810538a7>] ? task_work_run+0x73/0x87

[    3.356362]  [<ffffffff810022ee>] ? do_notify_resume+0x4e/0x5d

[    3.356365]  [<ffffffff81529a72>] ? int_signal+0x12/0x17

[    3.356366] Code: 00 01 58 5b 5d 41 5c 41 5d 41 5e 41 5f c3 41 56 48 85 f6 41 89 d6 41 55 41 54 49 89 fc 53 48 89 f3 41 50 75 04 48 8b 5f 08 31 c0 <f7> 03 00 40 00 00 74 75 48 89 df e8 df 45 fe ff 48 8b 78 30 49

[    3.356384] RIP  [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.356386]  RSP <ffff8805f8d3feb0>

[    3.356387] CR2: 0000000000000000

[    3.356388] ---[ end trace a1793e01458c8ed3 ]---

[    3.734874] tg3 0000:06:00.0 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

[    3.734877] tg3 0000:06:00.0 eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX
```

I updated 2 machines:

Xeon 64bit

N270 Atom 32bit

On both computers exact the same behaviour. Is it a Nvidia-only problem? Or did I miss something important?

----------

## sumerman

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry for Hijacking your thread, but I have a similar problem.
> 
>     Root is on btrfs
> 
>     Nvidia-drivers-337.19
> ...

 

Hijack away musv. I'm glad to know someone else has essentially the same problem. A few differences: my root directory, including /usr, is ext4, but everything else except for /boot (which is ext2) is btrfs. And I have a radeon video card, and I've tried since I last wrote both xorg radeon and the ati-drivers. No change in behavior. In 3.14.4 I can actually boot and do a little bit, but eventually things freeze. I'm convinced the problem is in the kernel, since 3.14.1 was completely useless and then in 3.14.3 I could at least boot to kdm and in 3.14.4 I could even do a little work. I think the fact that you have root in btrfs as well is the reason you can't get passed kdm's screen. I don't think nvidia has anything to do with your problem.

I use slackware at work, and today they just added 3.14.4 to the current version, so I'm going to install that at home (which has a pure, unadulterated Linux kernel) and see if things work. If so, then I know gentoo-sources has the bug; if not, then 3.14.4 is the culprit. Slackware is very conservative about adding new kernel versions, so it should be a good test.

----------

## sumerman

Installed the latest version of Slackware with the 3.14.4 kernel, and everything worked perfectly. However, this was not on a software RAID foundation, so no proof yet that the fault lies in gentoo-sources. Now I have to make RAID partitions and see what happens.

----------

## musv

I don't use any kind of raid. That can't be the  source of the problem.

----------

